# Anyone on TAM use Google Chrome?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Does anyone on TAM use the Google Chrome web browser? If so, are you having trouble viewing the site?

I am occasionally getting timeout errors when browsing the site with chrome. Wondering if it is just me.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Have not had any issues with Chrome. Seems to be even snappier than Firefox.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I use Chrome more than I use Firefox now, and as I use it to view TAM I have had no issues. I've been using it for several months now and I don't think I've ever had a "time out" error. 

Maybe renew your IP address?


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I use Chrome on Windows and the site works fine. Haven't seen any timeouts at all.


----------



## upstate_guy (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm using Chrome on OS X and haven't run into any problems using it to browse TAM.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks, good to hear. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Chrome and Firefox here, both working well.


----------

